# ABOUT NUTS & BOLTS



## TL Murphy (Dec 17, 2019)

This forum is for questions and discussions about the _mechanics_ of poetry. Here, we will tackle techniques known as “poetic device” such as rhythm, rhyme, form, metaphor, juxtaposition, syntax, show and tell, and probably a thousand other things that go into the _structure_ of a poem. This is not the place to discuss philosophy or metaphysics, although it is inevitable that any discussion around poetry easily wanders into the metaphysical and a certain amount of that is welcome as long as it is instructive within the umbrella of poetic technique. Otherwise, please take philosophical discussions to “Poetry Discussion.”


----------



## escorial (Dec 17, 2019)

how many words make a poem...


----------



## TL Murphy (Dec 17, 2019)

Esc, if you have a question or want to discuss a topic, start a thread. I would say your question is metaphysical since there is no real answer, so take it to Poetry Discussions.


----------

